# gentoo su hard disk esterno

## Krog

Salve a tutti  :Smile: 

Ho comprato di recente un hd esterno usb da 160 giga e vorrei destinare almeno 5 gb a linux.

Ok, ho letto qua e là il forum e la guida ufficiale per creare una liveusb, ma quello che vorrei fare io è avere una installazione vera e propria con possibilità di emergere i pacchetti che mi aggradano, aggiornarli o rimuoverli.

Ma al contempo mantenere le capacità del livecd di rilevare l'hardware su cui metterò questo hd e adattarsi ad esso.

Cosa dovrei fare? Copiare alcuni script dal livecd? Quali?

Grazie in anticipo   :Wink: 

----------

## cloc3

 *Krog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok, ho letto qua e là il forum e la guida ufficiale per creare una liveusb, ma quello che vorrei fare io è avere una installazione vera e propria con possibilità di emergere i pacchetti che mi aggradano, aggiornarli o rimuoverli.
> 
> 

 

e perché non dovresti avere questa possibilità?

non c'è alcuna differenza logica tra una installazione usb e una installazione su disco interno. al massimo cambiano i driver per la gestione della memoria di massa, che dovrai includere built-in nel kernel.

per il resto, una liveusb, costruita su una partizione accessibile in scrittura (non dovrai usare, naturalmente, compressioni squashfs) assolve tutte le  richieste che hai espresso. la puoi persino installare da cdrom, con le stesse tecniche descritte nel manuale ufficiale.

----------

## Krog

è quello il problema, la guida ufficiale ti fa lasciare tutto in squashfs

per questo volevo fare una installazione standard.

Però dovrei copiare dalla livecd (non so se c'è un metodo migliore) tutti gli script che normalmente non vengono installati e che consentono alla livecd di essere "versatile".

Il kernel come dovrei compilarlo? C'è da qualche parte il .config del kernel della livecd?

----------

## cloc3

 *Krog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per questo volevo fare una installazione standard.
> 
> 

 

infatti. è questo che devi fare.

consultare il manuale gentoo.

in pratica non c'è alcuna differenza.

per compilare il kernel, genkernel dovrebbe fare tutto da sè.

verifica solo (magari a mano, con menuconfig) che le opzioni relative all'usb (ehci-hcd e usb-storage) siano built-in e non modulari.

alla fine sarebbe preferibile installare grub al posto giusto, cioà nell'mbr del disco usb, piuttosto che sul disco rigido interno.

ma di questo, magari ti occuperai successivamente.

piuttosto, 5Gb per una gentoo potrebbero andare stretti, perché molto spazio viene occupato dai file sorgenti.

----------

## Krog

pensavo di montare opportunamente la mia gentoo del pc fisso in modo da usare il portage tree e le directory di download/compilazione del pc fisso.

In questo modo riduco anche i processi di scrittura dell'hd usb.

Ripeto, il mio dubbio non è su come fare l'installazione standard, ma su cosa aggiungere agli init script per rendere l'init simile a quello delle live

----------

## djinnZ

C'è un thread su come mettere gentoo su una memory stick USB fatti accodare a quello.

----------

## cloc3

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> C'è un thread su come mettere gentoo su una memory stick USB fatti accodare a quello.

 

 Questo  :Question: 

non so se Krog sta chiedendo quello.

non ha specificato, infatti, a che genere di script si riferisce.

se parla, ad esempio, di quei meccanismi che permettono di montare la home in tmpfs con unionfs, si tratta di soluzioni utili quando il filesystem è accessibile in sola lettura. Ma non è il suo caso, perché lui i gighi li ha.

secondo me Krog non ha proprio nessun problema. dovrebbe installare normalmente e poi guardare quali personalizzazioni possano risultare utili a lui.

----------

## Krog

in pratica io voglio fare ciò:

sto a casa, uso la mia gentoo tascabile sul mio pc stra fico.

vado a lavoro, uso la mia gentoo tascabile sul pc-cesso-a-rotelle dell'ufficio.

vado a casa di mio cuggino: uso la mia gentoo tascabile sul non-so-cosa visto per la prima volta.

L'ideale sarebbe che se non posso avviare direttamente la mia linux, ci sia qualche software di virtualizzazione nella partizione windows per farmi usare linux virtualizzato. Come vidi un secolo fa con una qualche mini distribuzione che ora non ricordo.

Ovviamente emergerei i driver per nvidia e ati, per questo e quello, moduli per ogni cosa. X11 default con vesa, e qualche configurazione più specifica da settare al volo con uno scriptino all'occorrenza.

L'unico mio dilemma sono quegli script che vedo avviando le normali live usb che detectano l'hardware e caricano selettivamente le cose appropriate. Volendoci andare di lusso e capendo cosa fare esattamente, farei come su sabayon che carica anche il compositing manager se rileva che la cosa è fattibile.

Come boot manager grub?

----------

## djinnZ

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-533878-highlight-usb+live.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-559397-highlight-usb+live.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-601529-highlight-usb+live.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-631718-highlight-usb+live.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-486148-highlight-usb+live.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-498822-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-usb+live-start-25.html

Come la vedo io:

sull'hd crei una partizione /boot FAT32 di dimensioni adeguate e quante partizioni ti servono per metterci la gentoo;

da livecd o dalla gentoo che hai installata in chroot ti installi la tua brava gentoo (CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe" ovviamente)sull'hd usb avendo cura di usare in fstab i device /dev/disk/by-label o by-uuid, per il momento ignoriamo il problema del riconoscimento dell'hardware ed accontentati di una banale consolle testo;

configuri il kernel includendo builtin il supporto scsi e per tutti i device usb e metti i driver dei controller ata, sata e scsi che reputi utili od anche tutti, tanto vanno sull'hd usb, importante scegli come processo il pentium2 ed abilita il generic x86 support;

rendi la partizione /boot bootabile con grub (che odio cordialmente, ma questa è una mia idiosincrasia) e come dai thread che ho indicato configuri real_root=/dev/disk/quelchetipare e rootdelay=20 (tanto per andare sul sicuro);

crei la famigerata immagine da usare per bootare direttamente dal bootmanager di xp o dal cd e la copi su /boot;

cerchi il buon vecchio loadlin.exe e lo copi sempre su /boot creando un opportuno boot.bat che lo richiama con i parametri del caso;

compri un minicd e ci sbatti sopra l'immagine per il boot

il driver usb generico per winzozz '98 se pensi di avere a che fare con macchine antiquate

compri un bel floppy disk e ci sbatti sopra il bootmanager (c'èra una immagine che serviva apposta nel caso di difficoltà di boot da cd, per sistemi operativi generici)

eventualmente nella partizione di boot ci copi pure gli installer di un software di virtualizzazione (ecco perchè FAT32 e non ext3)

testi la configurazione in giro;

avvi la tua live funzionante ed installi hwsetup e hwdata-gentoo e li configuri, così risolvi il problema dell'hardware;

vai nella sezione "Documentazione e tools" del forum e scrivi un bell'howto dettagliato a disposizione di noialtri pigri nel caso ci dovesse servire in futuro come ringraziamento per averti instradato  :Twisted Evil:  .

Descrizione sommaria ma dovrebbe andare, su tutti i pc (dal PII a salire) e successivi acquistati negli ultimi quindici anni (per il caso ci siano più di 4GB di ram dovrai creare un kernel apposito). Sabayon non so cosa usa ma nulla ti vieta di fregarti lo script da quella distribuzione se ti piace.

----------

## Krog

che sw di virtualizzazione consigliate? conosco abbastanza bene virtualbox ma è da fare setup ogni volta quando passo da una macchina... c'è qualcosa di automatico?

qemu mi pare di ricordare...

per il resto: appena concludo la cosa ed è soddisfacente, posto resoconto/guida  :Smile: 

grazie

----------

## Kernel78

 *Krog wrote:*   

> per il resto: appena concludo la cosa ed è soddisfacente, posto resoconto/guida 
> 
> grazie

 

non per sminuirti ma non penso che avrà un gran seguito, a quanto ho capito quello che vuoi fare non è molto diverso da una knoppix o simili su usb (ovviamente con gentoo al posto di knoppix) ...

----------

## cloc3

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> non per sminuirti ma non penso che avrà un gran seguito...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

parla per te.

io un'occhiata ce la darei.

è molto che non mi occupo dei metodi di riconoscimento automatico dello schermo e della scheda grafica, e adesso gli script disponibili hanno fatto passi avanti notevoli, e potrebbero emergere benissimo cose che non so.

questo è forum di cose utili, non votato all'originalità a tutti i costi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> non per sminuirti ma non penso che avrà un gran seguito... 
> 
> parla per te.
> ...

 

Non ho mai detto che non può chiedere aiuto qui per farlo, spesso anche io vengo a chiedere consigli per idee che interessano ad un pubblico ristrettissimo o proporre soluzioni che non interessano praticamente a nessuno. Lo faccio per la voglia di imparare e veramente non era per sminuirlo ma per prepararlo al fatto che non ostante il suo entusiasmo potrebbe non avere un gran riscontro (perchè esistono già soluzioni simili, a quanto ho capito della sua idea, e perchè è una cosa molto di nicchia, molti utenti gentoo ancora cercano di perfezionare le CFLAGS).

Se posso permettermi di consigliarti di dare un'occhiata agli script del livecd di gentoo o magari di knoppix, magari potresti trovare innovazioni che non conosci.

----------

